# Need to get rid of predators. How?



## johndeere506 (Oct 26, 2009)

Weve been losing several chickens and small farm animals all summer. Never had this issue. A fox took a few, then a coyote group moved in, the fox still comes by too. The coyote is one or two large females, with lots of pups, at least 6. I have trail cam pics with 12+ racoons in one frame. How do I go about getting rid of these?

I have 2 little kids that play in the yard too, and Im now getting daylight pics of the coyotes next to my barn in the open mowed lawn. 40 yards from the house. Ive found a couple dead fawns (remains) which is normal, but LOTS of rabbit remains. These animals dont seem to like my young lab, who is about 9 months old.

How do I get rid of some or all of them? Calling is lots of fun, but not very productive for me in the past here. SE MI. 
I have 12 trail cams and 2 cell cams I can use to help figure out how to get them if that helps.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

If time allows a wait, I would solicit an experienced trapper when pelts are prime.
Trapping will often produce more than shooting/calling.
Control methods vary between coyotes being a nuisance vs those committing depredation, as well as *****.
A fur harvester licence goes far in allowing harvesting ***** during season.
A small game license allows coyote harvests.
See notes on page 6 for your situation.

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/hunting_and_trapping_digest_461177_7.pdf


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

johndeere506 said:


> Weve been losing several chickens and small farm animals all summer. Never had this issue. A fox took a few, then a coyote group moved in, the fox still comes by too. The coyote is one or two large females, with lots of pups, at least 6. I have trail cam pics with 12+ racoons in one frame. How do I go about getting rid of these?
> 
> I have 2 little kids that play in the yard too, and Im now getting daylight pics of the coyotes next to my barn in the open mowed lawn. 40 yards from the house. Ive found a couple dead fawns (remains) which is normal, but LOTS of rabbit remains. These animals dont seem to like my young lab, who is about 9 months old.
> 
> ...



I have to agree with waif. If you really want them gone trapping is the way to do it. Post on the trapping site and someone in your area would be willing to show you the ropes if you are interested in learning.....or they will just take care of business for you if you just want then gone. I myself have lost 4 chickens this summer. We caught a **** and thought we got the culprit. Saw a fox 2 nights ago stalking the coop. My boys are excited for trapping season now.


----------

